# Junot suit vs Demanet suit



## ko yang (Mar 22, 2012)

I have narrow my purchase to either a Junot or Demanet suit. The Junot suit will be around $1300 including shipping and the Demanet will be around $1500 including shipping. I would like to hear from those who have used one or both suit and what the pros and cons are. Only interested in just these two suit.


----------



## Jeremy Friedman (May 5, 2013)

I use a Demanet semi-comp and love it! Good flexibility and protection. I have used a couple others (never a Junot) and I have liked them but not nearly as much as the Demanet.


----------



## ko yang (Mar 22, 2012)

Was talking to Thad about a Seynaeve hybrid suit. Pants will be semi-training along with a comp weight body jacket with semi-training sleeves and PSA upper sleeve covers. I do mostly KNPV style bites and so the upper sleeve covers could be replace down the road and not have the actual sleeves take all the abuse. This will makes the suit lighter and more flexible. This is the suit that I am going to purchase.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

ko yang said:


> Was talking to Thad about a Seynaeve hybrid suit. Pants will be semi-training along with a comp weight body jacket with semi-training sleeves and PSA upper sleeve covers. I do mostly KNPV style bites and so the upper sleeve covers could be replace down the road and not have the actual sleeves take all the abuse. This will makes the suit lighter and more flexible. This is the suit that I am going to purchase.


Do you get any awnsers from Seynaeve? I have Emaild them 2 Times and they never awnsers. Im realy interested in à suit from them but If they cant awnsers email I ges Its demanet.


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

andreas broqvist said:


> Do you get any awnsers from Seynaeve? I have Emaild them 2 Times and they never awnsers. Im realy interested in à suit from them but If they cant awnsers email I ges Its demanet.


 
Kirchner K9 is a Seynaeve distributor and quick to answer questions. http://www.canine-consultants.com/catalog.html


I and several other club members are happy with our domestic built ALM suits. :-D


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

The ALM guys are super responsive to questions and can do a PSA cuff. Easiest way to get a hold of them is Facebook.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

I like my demenat pants for sure. I like my old demenat jacket but not the new one. The arms are padded enough but the chest bite hurt bad.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

ko yang said:


> Was talking to Thad about a Seynaeve hybrid suit. Pants will be semi-training along with a comp weight body jacket with semi-training sleeves and PSA upper sleeve covers. I do mostly KNPV style bites and so the upper sleeve covers could be replace down the road and not have the actual sleeves take all the abuse. This will makes the suit lighter and more flexible. This is the suit that I am going to purchase.


You started a thread yesterday saying you were deciding between a Junot an a Demanet and the next day you're going to purchase a Seynaeve? What am I missing here?


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> You started a thread yesterday saying you were deciding between a Junot an a Demanet and the next day you're going to purchase a Seynaeve? What am I missing here?


 
This is why salesmen try and nail you down and not let you leave when you come in to buy a car...


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Dave Colborn said:


> This is why salesmen try and nail you down and not let you leave when you come in to buy a car...


+1

I figured there was some salesmanship in the mix


----------



## keith shimada (Dec 7, 2009)

Demanet's are great if your 6ish' tall. A buddy 5'8" just went through two different suits from Demanet. It looked like they made them on a template and cut the legs/arms to "fit" shorter decoys. The fit wasn't great. He just ordered a Seynaeve. We'll see how this one's fit turns out. 



For those who have had a Seynaeve for a while, has the protection held up ok?


----------



## ko yang (Mar 22, 2012)

Went with the Seynaeve suit because I was able to get a hybrid style suit. Demanet was not able to create the suit that I was looking for. Plus I had a older Demanet suit that I recently sold and kinda wanted to try a different suit.


----------



## ko yang (Mar 22, 2012)

andreas broqvist said:


> Do you get any awnsers from Seynaeve? I have Emaild them 2 Times and they never awnsers. Im realy interested in à suit from them but If they cant awnsers email I ges Its demanet.


I went through Thad Peterson when ordering my suit. You can look him up on facebook or on the web.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks.
Im in Sweden so I Want to oder it directly from them, but they do not awnser E-mail.
Maby I nead to cal them. 
Im a short Guy, 170 cm 70 kg so then I shuld try to get a hold of them befor I trye demanet.


----------



## Jason Ross (Mar 12, 2012)

Thad is excellent go through if your going with Seynave He has a very detailed YouTube video for sizing measurements so you get a very customized product. He was very helpful and knowledgeable throughout whole process.


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

andreas broqvist said:


> Do you get any awnsers from Seynaeve? I have Emaild them 2 Times and they never awnsers. Im realy interested in à suit from them but If they cant awnsers email I ges Its demanet.


Call Thad Peterson of www.ringsuits.com

He is by far the best and easiest to deal w/ for Seynaeve suits. I've purchased two through him, and love both of them!


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

ko yang said:


> I went through Thad Peterson when ordering my suit. You can look him up on facebook or on the web.


Great choice, you'll love the suit!


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Andreas for Seynaeve stuff go through their distributors.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

we have both in our club , I have the demanet and have to say that pats junot is just as nice as mine . either would work for me


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

Ryan Venables said:


> Call Thad Peterson of http://www.workingdogforum.com/vBulletin/www.ringsuits.com
> 
> He is by far the best and easiest to deal w/ for Seynaeve suits. I've purchased two through him, and love both of them!


Thank you, I contacted Thad and he awnserd in less than 10 minutes.
Greate


----------



## Ryan Venables (Sep 15, 2010)

andreas broqvist said:


> Thank you, I contacted Thad and he awnserd in less than 10 minutes.
> Greate


Excellent, glad to hear!


----------



## Charles Richard Kirchner (Aug 17, 2011)

I sell Seynaeve suits for $1350 free shipping. Have been a distributator for Seynaeve for more than 10 years. We sell all of his equipment as well as Bende at discount prices.


----------



## Kevin Cyr (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles Richard Kirchner said:


> I sell Seynaeve suits for $1350 free shipping. Have been a distributator for Seynaeve for more than 10 years. We sell all of his equipment as well as Bende at discount prices.



Hmmm wonder if you will get billed for your ad?


----------

